# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Fostex opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Fostex 
stosowałam ale niestety wystąpiły u mnie skutki uboczne takie jak ostry ból gardła , osłabienie głosu i  ból głowy ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również stosowałam ten lek, pomimo ze nie miałam takich skutków ubocznych musiałam odstawić ponieważ nie przynosiło żadnej poprawy, żadnych efektów. Możliwe że mam za ostre napady astmy, żeby ten lek sobie z nimi poradził.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja stosuję- pomaga- 2x2 i jest ok  :Smile: )zostaje przy nim, no i cena robi swoje- 10zł z groszami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jeżeli ktoś nie ma sprecyzowanej choroby a lekarz zapisał to jakie są skutki uboczne

----------


## Ewi

Ja biore Fostex od miesiaca a od kilku dni  jestem oslabiona...mam goraczke...moj lekarz  twierdzi ze niema sie czym przejmowac a ja musze pracowac...powiedzcie czy to mozliwe zeby ten lek mial takie uboczne dzialanie? ogolnie czuje sie fatalnie....

----------


## krakowianka

> Ja biore Fostex od miesiaca a od kilku dni  jestem oslabiona...mam goraczke...moj lekarz  twierdzi ze niema sie czym przejmowac a ja musze pracowac...powiedzcie czy to mozliwe zeby ten lek mial takie uboczne dzialanie? ogolnie czuje sie fatalnie....


Od dwóch lat zapadałam na zapalenie oskrzeli po dwa razy w miesiącu. Brałam anytbiotyki i leki uodparniające, ale ile można się tak faszerować. Od miesiąca biorę Fostex - koniec z infekcją, ale na oskrzela wspieram się Oxodinem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Biorę Fostex od 2 miesięcy i czuję się rewelacyjnie. Na początku 2x2 a teraz 2x1. Zmniejszyłam dawkę i nie czuję żadnych duszności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fostex biorę od ponad miesiąca. Niby normalnym jest do dwóch godzin po zażyciu leku takie samopoczucie jak drżenie mięśni,rąk, lekkie poddenerwowanie, rozdygotanie. Rzekomo po kilku dniach zazywania leku organizm miał się przyzwyczaić. Jednak po miesiącu czuje się jeszcze gorzej niż przed. Doszło ciągle kołatanie serca, nierównomierna praca serca non stop, poddenerwowanie, skurcze mięśni, podraznione gardło, ciągłe drapanie w gardle, osłabione mięśnie, jakby taka ciągła niemoc, drżenie rąk. Cos okropnego. Od ogólnego dostalam aspargin, na uzupełnienie magnezu i potasu. To miało mi pomoc w uspokojeniu kolatania, drżenia itd. Jednak po trzech tygodniach asparginu bez zmian.  funkcjonowanie na codzien w takim stanie jest niemożliwe, dokuczliwe i dobijajace. Mam nadzieje, ze w krótkim czasie nastąpi zmiana leku. Z fostexem nie da się normalnie funkcjonowac

----------

